# Self storage units in dubai



## robcameron (Sep 27, 2013)

Hi all, 

Does anyone know of a self storage unit in Dubai and how much they cost please 

Thanks 
Rob


----------



## mac86 (Mar 14, 2013)

Just used The Box (BoxME Storage in Dubai: Affordable Dubai Storage Units & Facility) for a flat move, they do storage as well, so give them a try.


----------



## Ar4osu (May 1, 2014)

i am looking for a mover from Canada to Dubai. Anyone knows, please let me know 
thanks


----------



## minakshica (Oct 23, 2014)

you can get various storage facility in dubai, just write storage facility in dubai on google search engine. but if you are looking any storage facility in USA then i have one name i.e Your space self storage company that offers service in Downey, Santa fe springs, norwalk and many more
for detail visit 16215 Pioneer Blvd. Norwalk, CA 90650


----------



## Kashman (May 14, 2013)

Ar4osu said:


> i am looking for a mover from Canada to Dubai. Anyone knows, please let me know
> thanks


When I moved from the Toronto Area, I used Orbit International Moving Logistics LTD. They were the cheapest of the 5 movers that provided estimates. Fortunately, I was extremely pleased with their service.


----------



## mohammedbilal (Mar 17, 2015)

Hi,

I need storage boxes and packing materials for my personal stuff, so I wanted to know that the box providing such services in Abu Dhabi region?

Thanks
Muhammad


----------

